
An update on our GDC 2020 plans - Impossible
https://blogs.unity3d.com/2020/02/27/an-update-on-our-gdc-2020-plans/
======
jayd16
At this point it might be easier to talk about who's still going. Are any big
players left?

~~~
greggman3
Nintendo, Microsoft, Epic Games, Valve, Adobe, Autodesk, Intel, Google, have
not announced. Most of them usually have a very large presence at GDC.

~~~
Jare
Microsoft just did I think. [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/games/blog/gdc-and-the...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/games/blog/gdc-and-the-wellbeing-of-our-teams-community)

~~~
applecrazy
They're not attending, though. They're doing online sessions.

~~~
Jare
Hehe yeah sorry that's what I meant, that they have announced that they are
pulling out.

------
BookPage
Seems like bad news for GDC - I wonder if they will provide discounts on their
tickets? I would like to go but sadly my work won't cover the cost for me.

~~~
pfranz
I'm kind of ignoring the "human factors" but these companies are pulling out
because spreading the infection would be a big PR hit for them and opens them
up to law suits. I imagine discounting tickets, or any official way of
encouraging more travel (especially in response to transmissions concerns)
would be even worse.

GDC isn't the first big conference to get cancelled. World Congress, a huge
cell phone conference held in Barcelona every year, was cancelled. It was
supposed to happen Feb 24-27. But to your point, there was a
#unofficialMWC2020 in response.

------
rasz
btw Intel Extreme Masters XIV - Katowice 2020 (Poland) was just prohibited
from letting in live audience by province governor.

------
gentleman11
Arguably, an unstated reason is that they are still uprooting and
replacing/fixing their rendering pipelines, standard assets, having no built-
in multiplayer, and the whole dots thing, and I hear they are preparing for an
ipo. They are going to be extremely busy this year

Edit: not sure why the downvoted. Their hdrp pipeline doesn’t even support
terrain grass yet, and you can’t use line renderers without it throwing a
hundred errors at you. This is a huge year of tech transition and it’s been
bumpy

